
Police call for tougher sentences to deter Extinction Rebellion - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/18/police-call-for-tougher-sentences-to-deter-extinction-rebellion
======
bradknowles
Just wait for someone dressed as Ghandi to attend. The police really won’t
like that comparison.

------
kwoff
“It is almost easier to deal with people who are being violent towards you,
because you can use a level of force commensurate with that.”

------
FerretFred
Just wait for 10 years and it'll be too hot for _anyone_ to protest for any
length of time in the open air. Sorted!

